# Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider



## Jürgen-V (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Suche Cheops-Filter*

hi günni
ich habe mir mal den filter angeschaut und will mal meine meinung dazu sagen.

vorher muß ich aber eingestehen das ich den filter nicht genau kenne.

ich habe nur einige bilder oberflächlich gesehen und folgende meinung dazu.


schwachpunkte sehe ich bei der vorfilterung:

bürsten als erste station, mögen den grobsten schmutz vernhalten, aber lassen ne menge feinen schmutz durch.
der schmutzablauf ist bei diesem system lobenswert, großer auslauf, einmal öffnen,
zieht der sog wohl den löwenanteil an schmutz weg.

der große nachteil, der nicht von der hand zu weißen ist, bleibt aber.
der schmutz bleibt immer solange im system, geht dann in lösung über, versorgt dadurch das wasser mit nährstoffe (die algen freuen sich) bis man eine reinigung vornimmt.:? 

zur info:
ein guter vorfilter lässt wenig schmutzpartikel durch und entfernt sie aus dem system. das macht dieser filter in seiner grobabscheidung nicht.

zur biologischen filterung.

vom prinzip her, ist dieser filter nichts anderes wie ein patronenfilter.
angaben über neues filtergewebe und der gleichen, die mehr oder bessere bakterienstämme enthalten sollen, sind völliger blödsinn.
einer bakterie ist es völlig wurst, wo sie sich ansiedeln kann, sie will nur genug nahrung bekommen um zu überleben und sich zu vermehren.
und da kommt es auf die oberfläche des filtermediums an, nicht auf eine neue filterstruktur.

dazu kommt das man die biolische (die schwämme) öfters mit dem gartenschlauch ( laut beschreinung) reingen sollte.:? 

jetzt tuts schon weh. 

patronenfilter reingt man ehr sellten, weil damit auch wertvolle bakterien verloren gehen und wenn, nimmt man dafür teichwasser. 
diesen filter muß man regelmäßig mit dem gartenschlauch abspritzen
weil die vorfilterung zu wünschen übrig lässt.

fazit

wie so oft, verspricht die werbung oft nicht das was sie ist. 

da gibts einiges besseres und kostet weniger geld,
denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Suche Cheops-Filter*

Waren auch meine Gedanken Jürgen, aber kann man ein Patent anzweifeln ?


----------



## CityCobra (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Suche Cheops-Filter*

Servus!

Ich soll laut meinen Galabauer ebenfalls einen Cheops-Filter bekommen.
Lese ich gerade diesen Thread, und nun frage ich mich ob ich dieses Wahl bereuen müsste? :? 
Der Galabauer meinte er hätte früher andere Filter verbaut, aber alle Kunden die einen Cheops-Filter haben wären zufrieden damit, unter anderem wäre der Filter relativ pflegeleicht.

Ist das Ding nun Schrott oder das Geld nicht wert?


----------



## Jürgen-V (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Suche Cheops-Filter*

hi


> Der Galabauer meinte er hätte früher andere Filter verbaut, aber alle Kunden die einen Cheops-Filter haben wären zufrieden damit, unter anderem wäre der Filter relativ pflegeleicht.



ich bin mir sicher das bei diesem system kein schmutz den filter wieder verlässt und deshalb auch viel zufriedene kunden gibt.

nur überlege mal...für was setzt du einen schmutzfilter (vorfilter) ein?
soll er nicht den schmutz vom teich heraus holen und entfernen?

bei diesem filter befördest du den schmutz eigentlich nur von einen zum anderen ort in deinem system. 
man kann das natürlich verbessern indem man öfter daswasser ablässt und ihn reinigt, was aber bei diesem filter wieder auf dauer ,einiges an wasser und arbeit kostet.

reingst du ihn nicht oft, bleibt mehr schmutz in deiner biozone (die schwämme)
hängen. deshalb mußt du die dann auch öftres mal reinigen.



> Ist das Ding nun Schrott oder das Geld nicht wert?



schrott nicht, aber ein spalt-oder siebfilter und ein patronenfilter (ist schnell mal selbst gebaut)
sind meiner meinung nach kostengünstiger, pflegeleichter und verrichten die gleiche arbeit.

die ander seite wäre 
wenn schon einer bereit ist, 1100-1300€ auszugeben,
sollte er sich ernsthaft überlegen ob er sich nicht einen trommelfilter zulegt.
die gibt es schon fertig in dieser preisklasse zu kaufen. biofilter anschließen, fertig.
so gut wie keine wartung und säuberung das ganze jahr nötig und eine topp filterung.


----------



## Dodi (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Moin,

ich habe die wichtigen Beiträge aus dem Flohmarkt abgetrennt und mal ein neues Thema über den Cheops-Filter
aufgemacht.

Hier könnt Ihr nach Herzenslust weiter diskutieren.


----------



## CityCobra (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Suche Cheops-Filter*



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> schrott nicht, aber ein spalt-oder siebfilter und ein patronenfilter (ist schnell mal selbst gebaut)
> sind meiner meinung nach kostengünstiger, pflegeleichter und verrichten die gleiche arbeit.


Ich war gerade mal auf das Seite von Holzum, und dort heißt es:


> *Der CHEOPS - Filter ist die Weiterentwicklung des Matten- und Patronenfilters*


Quelle und weitere Infos:

http://www.holzum.de/product_info.php/info/p11433_Cheops-Modul-Teichfilter.html


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Hallo Marc, 

wenn ich mir ein Urteil über Produkte mache, dann haben die Werbeaussagen des Herstellers nur einen eher geringen Teil. 
Der Idealfall ist, wenn ich Empfehlungen und Erfahrungen von Benutzern dieses Produktes folgen kann, auch hier aber immer mit kritischen Augen die Aussagen betrachten (wer gibt schon gerne zu: ich hab gerad viel Gweld für absoluten Mist ausgegeben). 
Hat man einen Händler wo man weiß das man gut und fair beraten wird ist dies sicher auch gut, aber wo gibt es die heute noch !? 

Wenn ein Händler jedenfalls eine Aussage macht, dann sollte diese auch begründet sein. Also stellt sich mir die Frage: Was ist an dem Filter besser als an Matten oder Patronenfiltern. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## CityCobra (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Also stellt sich mir die Frage: Was ist an dem Filter besser als an Matten oder Patronenfiltern.


Gute Frage, dass wüsste ich auch gerne, aber ich werde mich bemühen das noch herauszufinden.  
Evtl. melden sich ja hier im Thread noch einige Experten zu Wort die diese Art Filter kennen um Vergleiche anstellen zu können, bzw. Vor- und Nachteile erläutern.


----------



## onkel-koi (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Hallo zusammen,
es ist schon erstaunlich welche Mutmaßungen hier über den Cheopsfilter zu lesen sind. Wenn man über das Cheops-Hauptfiltermodul spricht muß man wissen, daß dieser Filter so wohl in Schwerkraft als auch in gepumpter Version einsetzbar ist. Verwende ich zb. einen Ultrasieve als Vorfilter so entferne ich den Schmutz aus dem Kreislauf und der Cheops freut sich über den Restschmutz den er mühelos wegputzt. Das Ergebnis ist kristallklares Wasser ( andere Teichbetreiber setzen hier Ozon ein ) und biologisch einwandfreie Wasserwerte die seinesgleichen suchen. Die Durchströmung der Filtermatten ist sein großes Geheimnis. Es gibt in diesem Filter nicht die kleinste sauerstofftote Zone. Das Wasser muß durch das gesamte Filtermedium, was bedeutet, das die Filterbakterien im gesamtem Medium stets bestens mit Nahrung versorgt werden. Der Chepos- Vorfilter ist als Lösung für Teichbesitzer mit Platzmangel vorgesehen. Man könnte diesen zb. mit einer Sifi ausrüsten und schon sieht die Welt auch bei diesem Vorfilter 
 ganz anders aus. Ich selber habe an meinem Teich drei Hauptmodule im einsatz und bin begeistert über Wasserqualität und geringen Reinigungsaufwand dieses Filters.
Mfg
Wolfgang


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Wolfgang,
und was macht ihn besser als andere Filter ? 
Warum hast Du zwei gekauft, die nur kurze Zeit im Einsatz waren und jetzt in einem anderen Thread wieder zum Verkauf stehen ? 
3 Filter je 1300 etwas Euro  für nen 40000 Liter Teich, da würde ich auch schon was ordentliches erwarten wollen.


 Wolf


----------



## Jürgen-V (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

hi 

@cobra
der satz von wolf


> Also stellt sich mir die Frage: Was ist an dem Filter besser als an Matten oder Patronenfiltern.


war ironisch gemeint 

@wolfgang


> es ist schon erstaunlich welche Mutmaßungen hier über den Cheopsfilter zu lesen sind.



erstaunlichen mutmaßungen?:shock :shock :shock 

na dann wollen wir uns mal zu unseren mutmaßungen mal rechtfertigen. 



> Verwende ich zb. einen Ultrasieve als Vorfilter so entferne ich den Schmutz aus dem Kreislauf und der Cheops freut sich über den Restschmutz den er mühelos wegputzt.



dieser filter wird einem kunden als schmutz- und biofilter angeboten, also sollte er bei diesem preis das auch erfüllen können.
setze ich einen ultrasieve davor, nehme ich ihm diese arbeit ab
und das war mein haupt-kritikpunkt.



> Das Ergebnis ist kristallklares Wasser ( andere Teichbetreiber setzen hier Ozon ein ) und biologisch einwandfreie Wasserwerte die seinesgleichen suchen.



kristallklares Wasser hatte ich mit meiner letzten filteranlage auch.
sie bestand aus einem siebfliter und pf.
ozon hat übrigens weniger mit biologie zu tun. ozon wird in kioteichen in erster linie zur entfernung der gelbstoffe im wasser eingestzt und hat den nebenefekt bakterien ab zu töten.



> Die Durchströmung der Filtermatten ist sein großes Geheimnis. Es gibt in diesem Filter nicht die kleinste sauerstofftote Zone



die gibt es bei einer guten umwälzrate des teiches in keinem funktionierendem filter.
der sauerstoffgehalt ist fast überall gleich. außerdem brauchen bakterien
weniger sauerstoff, wie allgemein angenommen.



> Das Wasser muß durch das gesamte Filtermedium, was bedeutet, das die Filterbakterien im gesamtem Medium stets bestens mit Nahrung versorgt werden.



falsch. erstens tun sie das nicht und 2 gehe ich mal davon aus, das jeder einigremaßen guter filter solche vorraussetzungen haben sollte.
die nahrung bringt übrigens das wasser, hat mit dem medium nix zu tun. 



> Der Chepos- Vorfilter ist als Lösung für Teichbesitzer mit Platzmangel vorgesehen.


habe ich das überlesen? 



> Man könnte diesen zb. mit einer Sifi ausrüsten und schon sieht die Welt auch bei diesem Vorfilter
> ganz anders aus.



könnte, hat er aber nicht. 



> Ich selber habe an meinem Teich drei Hauptmodule im einsatz und bin begeistert über Wasserqualität und geringen Reinigungsaufwand dieses Filters.



das wundert mich auch nicht. 

deine erfahrungen mit diesem filter sind ja auch nicht realistisch. 

laut profil, hast du keinerlei fische im teich
sorry aber...da würde jeder baumarktfilter gute ergebnisse erzielen.

fazit

ich konnte dir (ohne den filter nicht genau zu kennen) in keinen deiner argumente recht geben...
aber vielleicht liegts ja an meiner erstaunlichen mutmaßung.


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Jürgen, 

meine Frage war durchaus nicht ironisch gemeint, sondern unwissend. Ich kenne den Filter nicht, habe aber bis jetzt auch nicht herausfinden können, wo bei diesem Filter die besonderen Vorzüge liegen. Deswegen Frage ich ganz einfach.

Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Ich bin ja auch auf der Suche nach dem Idealen __ Filtersystem, aber nachdem ich einiges im Netz über den Cheopsfilter gelesen habe, kommt er in die Schublade "nicht zu gebrauchen"

Allerdings ist 1300€ für einen Patronenfilter nicht zu teuer. Das dumme ist nur das man noch mal locker 1000€ für eine gute Vorfilterung hinblättern muss und dann ist der Filter doch nicht mehr so "günstig"  

Fazit: Er wird funktionieren, genauso gut wie ein selbstgebauter Patronenfilter mit einem IBC-Container. Kostenpunkt: 300€

Aber Marketing ist das halbe Leben


----------



## Jürgen-V (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

hi wolf


> Ich kenne den Filter nicht, habe aber bis jetzt auch nicht herausfinden können, wo bei diesem Filter die besonderen Vorzüge liegen.



ich kenne ihn auch nicht und die vorzüge schon gar nicht, man muß doch nur 1 und 1 zusammen zählen. 



> meine Frage war durchaus nicht ironisch gemeint, sondern unwissend.



du nu wieder....hört sich ja fast so an, als ob du nix verstanden hast.... 
mir kannst du das nicht erzählen.


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

In der tat hab ich nix verstanden  
Denn was gabs denn bislang über den Filter und dessen funktionsweise hier zu lesen ? 
Nix ! 

Wolf


----------



## CityCobra (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja auch auf der Suche nach dem Idealen __ Filtersystem, aber nachdem ich einiges im Netz über den Cheopsfilter gelesen habe, kommt er in die Schublade "nicht zu gebrauchen"


Ich finde das er z.B. in diesem Thread ganz passabel wegkommt: 

http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2800&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Und ich habe mir den kompletten Thread durchgelesen.


----------



## wp-3d (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Hallo

Ob Onkel-koi wirklich von den Dingern überzeugt ist, 
da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. 

Wenn ich Tante Go--le frage, sehe ich das er die Filter kauft und wieder abgibt


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

City Cobra, 
kannst Du mal auf den Punkt bringen, was der Vorteil des Filters sein soll in dem Thread, sicher hat nicht jeder Lust 10 Seiten Thread durchzulesen, vor allem nicht wenn es auf den ersten Drei Seiten nur von Mutmaßungen wimmelt.

Aussagen in dem Thraed wie z.B.:
"





> Der Cheopsfilter wird schon funktionieren, Detlef Brüggert hat ja lange genug dran gearbeitet.


können doch wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt nicht wirklich überzeugen. 

Ich kenn den Filter nicht, will auch nichts an dem Filter kritisieren, aber wer kann mir sagen warum man dafür so viel Geld ausgeben soll. Nur weil die Entwicklung langwierig war, oder die Form dem Zeitgeist entspricht ? Doch hoffentlich nicht !? 

Wolf


----------



## Jürgen-V (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

hi
@uwe



> Fazit: Er wird funktionieren, genauso gut wie ein selbstgebauter Patronenfilter mit einem IBC-Container. Kostenpunkt: 300€



da liegt der punkt. 

@cobra

das die besitzer, solcher filter klares wasser haben werden, war mir klar und sagte ich schon in meiner 4 aussage im fred guckst du 


> ich bin mir sicher das bei diesem system kein schmutz den filter wieder verlässt und deshalb auch viel zufriedene kunden gibt.



hier gibt es viele user die patronenfilter haben, frag die doch mal ob die kein klares wasser haben.
hatte ich auch mal, sichtweite bis zum boden 
das wäre für mich deshalb kein argument.

außerdem ist mir noch ein schwachpunkt aufgefallen.für einen 20m³ koiteich
7-8000ltr die stunde sind nicht viel für einen koiteich. wahrscheinlich sinkt diese zahl noch bei steigender verschmutzung.:__ nase


----------



## CityCobra (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> City Cobra,
> kannst Du mal auf den Punkt bringen, was der Vorteil des Filters sein soll in dem Thread, sicher hat nicht jeder Lust 10 Seiten Thread durchzulesen, vor allem nicht wenn es auf den ersten Drei Seiten nur von Mutmaßungen wimmelt.


Ganz einfach -
Da ich den gesamten Thread gelesen habe, waren darunter auch einige User die anfangs skeptisch gegenüber diesem Filter eingestellt waren, sich dann aber doch für diesen Filter entschieden haben, und davon berichten wie zufrieden sie nun mit dem Cheops sind.
Natürlich kann ich diese Aussagen auch nicht auf den Wahrheitsgehalt hin überprüfen, und ich kenne den Filter ebenso wenig wie Du, noch habe ich irgendwelche Erfahrungen damit gesammelt.
Allerdings finde ich es auch nicht gerade fair, dass der Filter hier von Leuten schlecht geredet wird, die ebenfalls keinerlei Erfahrungen oder Vergleich mit anderen Filtern angestellt haben.
Es geht schließlich nichts über eigene Erfahrungen, allerdings bin ich noch Teichfilter-Neuling und kann daher nicht mitreden.


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Mir reichts einfach nicht das einer schreibt: Tolles Teil - bin sehr zufrieden, ... ich möcht gern wissen warum, und was der Unterschied ist. 

Wuzzel


----------



## CityCobra (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Mir reichts einfach nicht das einer schreibt: Tolles Teil - bin sehr zufrieden, ... ich möcht gern wissen warum, und was der Unterschied ist.


Verständlich und auch nachvollziehbar Deine Kritik.  
Ich verlasse mich einfach mal auf meinen Galabauer der schon einige Anlagen verbaut hat, und bekomme nun den Cheops.
Möglich das es noch Alternativen gibt, die auch günstiger sind im Vergleich, aber evtl. haben die auch irgendwelche Nachteile?
Da mein neuer Garten der sich ja noch immer im Bau befindet eine 5-stellige Summe verschlingt, kam es mir auch ein paar Euro mehr für den Filter auch nicht mehr an.
Was mich z.B. als pflegefaulen Gesellen bei dem Cheops gereizt habt ist wie einfach dieser sich reinigen lassen soll, bzw. die einfache Wartung.
Wichtig ist mir nur das die ganze Technik bei mir später funktioniert, erst Recht mit Fischen im Teich.

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Jürgen-V (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

hi


> Allerdings finde ich es auch nicht gerade fair, dass der Filter hier von Leuten schlecht geredet wird, die ebenfalls keinerlei Erfahrungen oder Vergleich mit anderen Filtern angestellt haben.



damit meinst du sicherlich auch mich.
1 du hast gefragt....wir gaben dir ne ehrliche antwort, was wir davon halten.
2 wie kommst du darauf das wir "keinerlei erfahrungen mit vergleich mit anderen filtern" haben?

gerade diese erfahrung bewegte mich, hier sachlich zu äußern.

ich weiß (meistens) wie ein filter, wenn ich ihn auf bildern sehe und erklärt bekomme, wie er funktioniert und was der erbauer sich dabei gedacht hat.

auch wenn du es nicht glaubst, oder vorstellen kannst,
ich muß ihn dazu nicht unbedingt testen. 

ich will den filter ja nicht schlecht machen, aber für weniger als die hälfte,
bekomme ich die gleiche filterleistung.

nur eins noch, wegen dem "schlechtreden"
mir ist es doch völlig egal, was für einen filter du dir kaufst. 

aber wenn du hier fragen stellst wie


> Ist das Ding nun Schrott oder das Geld nicht wert?



mußt du damit rechnen, antworten zu bekommen, die dir nicht gefallen.

das "schlechtreden" war angemessene kritik ( die ich auch dem hersteller ins gesicht sagen würde ) und nix anderes.


so,ich denke ich habe mal alles in diesem fred dazu gesagt, was ich für wichtig gesehen habe, weiter äußerungen werden von mir nicht nötig sein und würden hier auch nichts mehr bringen.

viel erfolg

edi: du warst schneller als ich


----------



## onkel-koi (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Hallo Jürgen,
bei Deiner Schlauheit die Du hier an den Tag legst frage ich mich warum Du eigentlich nicht selber Filter entwickelst und vertreibst. Ein Blick und ich weiß ob und wie er funktioniert? Ich muß schon sagen: Ganz schön anmaßend!!
Einen Filter so zu beurteilen obwohl Du ihn überhaupt nicht kennst lässt doch wohl eher Deinen Unsachverstand erkennen als andersrum!
Bleibt eigentlich nur noch abzuwarten ob Du uns verrätst mit welchem __ Filtersystem Du Deinen Teich betreibst? Da bin ich schon sehr gespannt drauf!
Mfg
Wolfgang


----------



## CityCobra (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*



			
				onkel-koi schrieb:
			
		

> Bleibt eigentlich nur noch abzuwarten ob Du uns verrätst mit welchem __ Filtersystem Du Deinen Teich betreibst? Da bin ich schon sehr gespannt drauf!


Steht doch in seinem Profil -   


> Teichtechnik (Filter, Pumpe):
> TF;__ HEL-X;Pflanzenzone


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*



			
				onkel-koi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jürgen,
> bei Deiner Schlauheit die Du hier an den Tag legst frage ich mich warum Du eigentlich nicht selber Filter entwickelst und vertreibst.



Du wirst lachen Wolfgang, Jürgen baut Filter


----------



## CityCobra (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst lachen Wolfgang, Jürgen baut Filter


Dann wundert mich gar nichts mehr.  
Oder baut Er die nur zum Eigenbedarf, und woher hat Er sein Fachwissen?
Selbst angeeignet, irgendwo abgeschaut, Lehrgänge und Schulungen absolviert etc.?

Detlef Brüggert entwickelt und konstruiert ja auch schon seit 1989 Teichfilter, und der Cheops-Filter ist Made in Germany und hat 5 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## Jürgen-V (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

hi wolfang

so kann ich das jetzt aber nicht stehen lassen.



> Hallo Jürgen,
> bei Deiner Schlauheit die Du hier an den Tag legst frage ich mich warum Du eigentlich nicht selber Filter entwickelst und vertreibst.



vertreiben...nein, wie ich hörte, machst du das doch schon. 
entwickeln...ja... ständig, verbessern, ausprobieren und versuchen aus meinen gelernten erfahrungen weiter dazu zu lernen. 


deswegen würde ich es nicht als schlauheit bezeichnen, sondern erlernter theorie verbunden mit ein wenig praxis. 



> Ein Blick und ich weiß ob und wie er funktioniert? Ich muß schon sagen: Ganz schön anmaßend!!



du vertrehst die worte die ich schrieb:
zitat von mir:


> ich weiß (meistens) wie ein filter, wenn ich ihn auf bildern sehe und erklärt bekomme, wie er funktioniert und was der erbauer sich dabei gedacht hat.



und so, wie du es schreibst, sollte es eigentlich nicht rüber kommen.:? 

aber anmaßend ist das nicht.
anmaßend erscheint es nur dem, der die beschreibung des filter nicht versteht.
erklärung (nullachtfünfzehn):
das wasser kommt in die erste kammer zu vorabscheidung (bürsten).
danach in die biokammer zu den schwämmen.

diese vorabscheidung könnte um einges meiner meinung nach besser sein
und die schwämme die zur besiedelung dienen ( da kommt es übrigens mehr auf die oberfläche des filtermediums an, als auf eine neue äußerliche form), sind das prinzip des patronenfilters. oder hat der erbauer das rad neu erfunden?

deshalb brauche ich jetzt keinen praxis-test, wie er funktioniert, ich kann 1 und 1 zusammen zählen. 
bürsten, schaumstoffe und deren eigeschaften im wasser kenne ich übrigens selbst zu genüge. 



> Einen Filter so zu beurteilen obwohl Du ihn überhaupt nicht kennst lässt doch wohl eher Deinen Unsachverstand erkennen als andersrum!



und wenn du meine kommentare verstanden hättest, würdest du sowas nicht schreiben. 



> Bleibt eigentlich nur noch abzuwarten ob Du uns verrätst mit welchem __ Filtersystem Du Deinen Teich betreibst? Da bin ich schon sehr gespannt drauf!



na dann will ich mal nicht solange warten lassen. 
ich habe da ja nichts zu verheimlichen 

jetztiger stand:
trommelfilter, __ hel-x, pflanzenzone, abschäumer (der fast nie läuft) mit zuschaltbarer ozon-einspeisung. umwälzrate ca. 25m³ in der stunde. 
alle filtereinheiten sind über bypässe geschaltet und der wasserdurchfluss ist individuell regelbar.

alles eigenbau.

wartung- und säuberungsarbeiten *keine*, 
außer einmal im monat, den zugschieber der helix-kammer für 1 minute zu ziehen.

geplant für die zukunft:

neuartiger biofilter
ein nitratfilter der für teiche geeignet ist
kompienierter selbstreinigender "siebfilter" (reingungseinheit 40µm) mit intigrieter biokammer.


nun zufrieden? 

ps: ich will diesen filter nicht niedermachen. 

ich sagte ja auch schon im fred 4, das da sauberes wasser rauskommt.

ich schrieb nur meinung wie ich darüber denke 
und da ich nicht viel postives neues (außer dem preis:shock) an ihm entdecken konnte, vielen meine kommentare dementsprechend aus.


----------



## CityCobra (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> das Wasser kommt in die erste Kammer zu Vorabscheidung (bürsten).
> danach in die biokammer zu den Schwämmen.
> 
> diese Vorabscheidung könnte um einges meiner Meinung nach besser sein
> ...


Du kannst ja hier Deine Verbesserungsvorschläge weiter geben:  

www.cheopsfilter.de

Im Impressum findest Du die Kontaktadresse.
Brüggerts sowie viele Anwender müssten Dir dankbar sein wenn man den Cheops-Teichfilter Dank Deiner Hilfe sogar noch verbessern kann.


----------



## Jürgen-V (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

hi


> Du kannst ja hier Deine Verbesserungsvorschläge weiter geben:



1 bin ich mir auch nicht sicher ob du das ernst meinst.
du bist ja im begriff einen zu kaufen, da würde mir es auch nicht gefallen,
wenn darüber nicht gut gesprochen wird. 

2 warum sollte ich das tun und was hätte ich davon?

für mich käme dieser filter nicht in frage, was du für dich entscheidest ist deine sache. 

ich drehe aber mal für dich den spieß um. 

kontaktiere ihn, sage ihm von mir aus deine zweifel, die durch meine aussagen bekommen hast und er soll sich doch mal hier anmelden und mit mir das für und wider im forum durchgehen.

dazu wäre ich auch gerne bereit. 

allerdings stufe ich solche filterkonstruktionen ehr als konservativ ein.
mit den jahren hat sich einiges auf dem filtermedien-markt getan, das nunmal alte filtermedien in den schatten stellt.

deshalb finde ich eine vorfilterung mit bürsten und eine biozone mit schwämmen rückläufig.

und ich bin nunmal ein typ der nach vorne schaut, nicht rückwerts geht und für alles offen ist.


----------



## onkel-koi (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Hallo Jürgen,
schaust Du nach vorne mit Scheuklappen oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen? Wenn Du so ein Profi bist, dürfte Dir nicht entgangen seien, das die Besiedlungsfläche dieser von Dir verpönten Filtermatten um ein vielfaches größer ist als das von Dir verwendete Helix jemals haben wird. Außerdem ist Helixkammer nicht gleich Helixkammer. Wenn die Plastikstückchen nicht gut durchströmt und ständig in bewegung gehalten werden ist es mit dieser Filterrei auch nicht weit her. Sicherlich spielt der finanzielle Aspekt bei der Auswahl der Filterrung auch eine wesentliche Rolle. Nicht jeder ist so ein __ Genie wie Du und kann sich einen guten Trommelfilter selber bauen und bei 7.000 bis 8.000 Euro nur für die Vorfilterrung muß dann wohl die Mehrzahl von uns passen. Rechnet man nun noch die Kosten für das Helix und Deine Ozonanlage dazu kommt man unweigerlich zu dem Resultat, das das Hobby Koihaltung für so manchen in unerreichbare Ferne rückt. Liest man nun intensiv die Fachliteratur in denen die Testberichte von auf Messen angestellten Versuchen mit dem Cheops dokumentiert werden kommt man zu dem Schluss, das dieser Filter eine vernünftige und preislich gute Wahl ist. Oder willst Du ernsthaft auch diese Berichte in Frage Stellen?
Mfg
Wolfgang


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

mein lieber wolfgang
mir wird das hier langsam zu blöde.:? 
du gehst hier nicht auf meine argumente  ein, sondern wenn, dann verdrehst sie.



> Nicht jeder ist so ein __ Genie wie Du und kann sich einen guten Trommelfilter selber bauen und bei 7.000 bis 8.000 Euro nur für die Vorfilterrung muß dann wohl die Mehrzahl von uns passen. Rechnet man nun noch die Kosten für das Helix und Deine Ozonanlage dazu kommt man unweigerlich zu dem Resultat, das das Hobby Koihaltung für so manchen in unerreichbare Ferne rückt.



wenn du dir einmal alles durchlesen würdest und nicht nur das was dir gerade passt, hättest du diesen kommentar (#4) von mir :



> wenn schon einer bereit ist, 1100-1300€ auszugeben,
> sollte er sich ernsthaft überlegen ob er sich nicht einen trommelfilter zulegt.
> die gibt es schon fertig in dieser preisklasse zu kaufen. Biofilter anschließen, fertig.



wolltest du das nicht lesen oder nicht wahr haben
1 gibt es tf für 999€
2 schrieb ich das: abschäumer (der fast nie läuft) mit zuschaltbarer ozon-einspeisung. sowas ist nicht unbedingt nötig.



> Besiedlungsfläche dieser von Dir verpönten Filtermatten um ein vielfaches größer ist als das von Dir verwendete Helix jemals haben wird. Außerdem ist Helixkammer nicht gleich Helixkammer. Wenn die Plastikstückchen nicht gut durchströmt und ständig in bewegung gehalten werden ist es mit dieser Filterrei auch nicht weit her.



die nächste wort-vertrehung
ich verpöne keine filtermatten und vom rest brauche ich mit dir nicht zu diskutieren, weil du es ja eh nicht verstehen willst.



> Liest man nun intensiv die Fachliteratur in denen die Testberichte von auf Messen angestellten Versuchen mit dem Cheops dokumentiert werden kommt man zu dem Schluss, das dieser Filter eine vernünftige und preislich gute Wahl ist. Oder willst Du ernsthaft auch diese Berichte in Frage Stellen?



meine antwort: ja und wie

ich kann dir hunderte beschreibungen von baumarktfiltern filtern geben,
die das gleiche schreiben, sogar mit klarwasser-garantie.:crazy 
erwartest du etwa das ein hersteller schwächen oder dergleichen in seiner werbung erwähnt?:crazy

außerdem war ich immer sachlich zu dir.

ich verdrehte deine worte nicht
und scheuklappen habe ich sicher auch nicht auf, 

wenn du mich dann hönisch profi und genie nennst,

frage ich mich ob du hier eine sachliche diskussionen führen willst,
oder auf provokation aus bist.

da ich lezteres annehme, stelle ich hiermit jegliche diskussion mit dir ein
und setze dich sicherheitshalber die nächsten wochen auf meine igno-liste.

verstehe das nicht falsch, aber wenn ich das nicht mache, gehe ich gefahr,
das ich ärger mit meinem bewährungshelfer (karsten) bekomme.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Suche Cheops-Filter*

Um mal wieder auf den Ursprung der Diskussion zu kommen.



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Ding nun Schrott oder das Geld nicht wert?



Schrott ist er sicherlich nicht (das hat Jürgen ja auch nie gesagt), aber das Geld ist es halt auch nicht wert, meine Meinung und die brauche ich auch nicht zu beweisen oder zu diskutieren. 
Also einfach mal testen und dann schauen. 

Aber ich glaube schon das er funktionieren wird, solange bei 20.000 Litern nicht 20 Kois ihr Unwesen treiben


----------



## CityCobra (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> kontaktiere ihn, sage ihm von mir aus deine zweifel, die durch meine aussagen bekommen hast und er soll sich doch mal hier anmelden und mit mir das für und wider im forum durchgehen.
> 
> dazu wäre ich auch gerne bereit.


Ahoi Jürgen,

vielen Dank für Deinen Vorschlag!
Das hört sich prinzipiell sehr gut und interessant an, nur bin ich gerade sehr im Stress wegen meinem neuen Garten.
Daher habe ich momentan wenig Zeit um mich um so etwas noch zusätzlich zu kümmern.
Ich bin schon froh wenn bei dem Umbau in meinem Garten alles glatt läuft.
Wenn wieder etwas mehr Ruhe einkehrt kann ich mich ja mal mit dem Hersteller/Erfinder des Cheops-Filter in Verbindung setzen, mit der Bitte das dieser auf die bisherige Kritik und Einwände eingehen möchte.
Ich hoffe das ist auch in Deinem Sinne oder von Interesse.
Aber auch die anderen User würden ja auch von den Infos profitieren.

Und noch eins -

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will gar nicht versuchen mir den Cheops schön zu reden, und ich habe mich bisher auch gar nicht mit diesem Thema beschäftigt bzw. Erfahrungen damit.
Mir ist bewusst das es immer etwas gibt was schneller, schöner u. besser ist, auch evtl. vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.
Da ich aber nicht die Zeit hatte mich vor meinem Gartenprojekt ausgiebig mit dem Thema Teichtechnik zu beschäftigen, habe ich halt meinem Galabauer und seinen bisherigen Erfahrungen vertraut.
Ich werde ja sehen ob ich später die Entscheidung bereue oder nicht...


----------



## Olli.P (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Hi,

wenn ich mir das alles so ansehe, müsste ich für meinen Teich auf das Filtervolumen bezogen 3-4 von den Modulen haben.

Eindeutig: *zu teuer*..... 



			
				onkel-Koi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Plastikstückchen nicht gut durchströmt und ständig in bewegung gehalten werden ist es mit dieser Filterrei auch nicht weit her



Komisch  , meine "unbewegten" __ Hel-X Kammern laufen nun schon ca. 1 Jahr. Und ich musste außer beim Schmutzablassen so gut nie bewegen ........
( wobei die Bewegten eigentlich ja auch nur belüftet sind.... )

Wie schon tausendfach bekanntgegeben wurde, heißt das Zauberwort *Vorfilterung* 

Und das sind sicherlich *nicht* mehr die *Filterbürsten*. 

Ansonsten kann ich mich dem Uwe nur anschließen und muss auch den Jürgen in Schutz nehmen:

Schrott ist der nicht, Jürgen hat ihn nur kritisiert und m.M.n. ist der einfach zu teuer.

Und warum braucht der in gepumpter Ausführung keinen Vorfilter. Kommt beim beim gepumpten __ Filtersystem kein grober Schmutz in den Filter..... 

Bei meinem Filter schon..........


----------



## Jürgen-V (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

hi marc


> Wenn wieder etwas mehr Ruhe einkehrt kann ich mich ja mal mit dem Hersteller/Erfinder des Cheops-Filter in Verbindung setzen, mit der Bitte das dieser auf die bisherige Kritik und Einwände eingehen möchte.
> Ich hoffe das ist auch in Deinem Sinne oder von Interesse.
> Aber auch die anderen User würden ja auch von den Infos profitieren.



das sehe ich auch so. 



> Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will gar nicht versuchen mir den Cheops schön zu reden, und ich habe mich bisher auch gar nicht mit diesem Thema beschäftigt bzw. Erfahrungen damit.
> Mir ist bewusst das es immer etwas gibt was schneller, schöner u. besser ist, auch evtl. vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.
> Da ich aber nicht die Zeit hatte mich vor meinem Gartenprojekt ausgiebig mit dem Thema Teichtechnik zu beschäftigen, habe ich halt meinem Galabauer und seinen bisherigen Erfahrungen vertraut.
> Ich werde ja sehen ob ich später die Entscheidung bereue oder nicht...



ich kann dich gut verstehen.
du mußt dir auch keine sorgen machen, das er nicht funktionieren würde.
der reinigunsaufwand bleibt abzuwarten und hängt natürlich hauptsächlich von der verschmutzung deines teiches ab.
also besser keine mc-donalds tüten rein werfen. 
ich wünsche dir natürlich trotz meiner einwände viel erfolg marc.

@olli


----------



## Thomas3619 (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Hallo Jürgen,

Du schreibst man bekommt für 1000 euro bereits einen Trommelfilter??? Habe mal das Internet durchforstet aber nix gefunden. Welchen Anbieter meinst Du???


----------



## Jürgen-V (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

hi thomas
na beim heinrich.
guckst du da:
http://www.trommelfilter.de/html/preise.html

es ist der tri 50.
dort steht jetzt auf anfrage. 
aber letztes jahr kostete er 999€.
hinzu kommt noch eine spülpumpe, oder alternativ fürn wasserhahnanschluss
ein magnetventil für 79€.

ich habe die schon live gesehen, gibts nix dran zu meckern.

oder frag mal beim rainer nach, der hat auch so eine teil von der dieser firma.


----------



## Thomas3619 (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Hallo Jürgen,


preise sind anscheinend gestiegen. Billigster Trommelfilter kostet 1999,-. Glaube der schafft 30000 l/h. Alles andere wird teurer.


----------



## Jürgen-V (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

hi
ich weiß genau, das er die mal für 999€ angeboten hat.

wirklich schade, das er so angezogen hat. 

aber gut das dich mal schlau gemacht hast.


----------



## CityCobra (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> ich weiß genau, das er die mal für 999€ angeboten hat.
> 
> wirklich schade, das er so angezogen hat.


Und welche günstigen Alternativen bleiben dann jetzt noch?  

Um nochmal auf die Kritik hier zum Cheops zu sprechen zu kommen -
Ich zitiere mal aus einem Dokument welches ich nach einem längeren Gespräch mit Herrn Brüggert erhalten habe, und ich habe auch seine Erlaubnis dafür das Geschriebene hier zu veröffentlichen:


> Gegen konstruktive Kritik habe ich überhaupt nichts – im Gegenteil – sie ist sogar erwünscht!
> Wenn jemand etwas am Cheopsfilter auszusetzen hat – bitte anrufen.
> Grundvoraussetzung dafür ist aber, dass die Person schon mal einen eingelaufenen Cheopsfilter in Aktion gesehen hat.
> Wenn Kritiker sich hinter ihrem Rechner verstecken und über Sachen mutmaßen, die sie nur von Beschreibungen und Abbildungen kennen, frage ich mich, was man von solchen Aussagen halten soll.
> ...



Ich habe zwar versucht Herrn Brüggert dazu zu bewegen direkt hier im Forum auf die Kritik einzugehen, aber ich habe auch vollstes Verständnis dafür, wenn er es bevorzugt dies wegen evtl. Eskalationen etc. nicht zu tun.
Ich denke er hat es auch gar nicht nötig, denn die Anzahl der mittlerweile verkauften Cheops-Filter sowie viele zufriedene Kunden sprechen für sich.
Ob ich auch dazu gehören werde wird sich ja in Kürze zeigen, aber ich bin guter Hoffnung und bei Fragen zum Filter kann ich Herrn Brüggert jederzeit anrufen, dass hat Er mir versprochen.


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Hi Marc, 
ist ja prima das Du so intensiven Kontakt zum Entwickler hast. 
Das nenn ich mal Kundennähe. 
Was kann denn der Filter nun was andere Filter nicht können, oder was kann er besser und warum. 
Das ein Filter, der so viel Geld kostet funktioniert, will ich sehr hoffen, aber welche Argumente sprechen denn nun für die Anschaffung ? 

 Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Finde ich auch Klasse die Reaktion von Herrn Brüggert  

Wie ich aber auch schon gesagt habe, der Filter wird funktionieren (OK, in deinem Teich muss er Schwerstarbeit verrichten müssen, weißt ja warum), aber er ist kein Wunderwerk der Filtertechnik  

Ich denke man muss nicht darüber diskutieren, oder sich gar rechtfertigen das man einen solchen "Patronenfilter" einsetzt. Ausprobieren und gut ist.

Ich habe aus diesem Thread gelernt den Filter nicht zu nutzen, obwohl ich die Größe interessant finde, nur brauche ich dann min. 3 davon.


----------



## Jürgen-V (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

hi
auch wenn ich mir jetzt keine freunde mache, finde ich herrn brüggerts antwort nicht lobenswert. 
gut finde ich zwar, das er auf marcs frage geantwortet hat, aber sollte man
das bei dieser preisklasse nicht erwarten?

ich geh jetzt mal hier genauer auf die aussagen ein:



> Wenn Kritiker sich hinter ihrem Rechner verstecken und über Sachen mutmaßen, die sie nur von Beschreibungen und Abbildungen kennen, frage ich mich, was man von solchen Aussagen halten soll.
> Haben sie überhaupt einen Wert?



da ich mich mal da mit angesprochen fühle, muß ich ganz klar sagen, 
das ich mich nicht hinter meinem rechner verstecke und mutmaßungen
äußere, die keinen wert haben.
ich kann sehr wohl auf bildern funktionsweisen, schwächen oder stärken erkennen. zum einem kenne ich die gängigen filtermedien sehr gut und zum anderen verfüge ich selbst über weit gefächerte erfahrungen im filterbau.
ein beweis dafür ist dieses forum selbst.
hier wurde schon zig usern mit den verschiedensten filterproblemen anhand
von bildern und beschreibungen geholfen. 



> In Lothar Gehlhaars Teichbauforum wurden mögliche Kritikpunkte des Cheopsfilters sehr ausführlich beschrieben und von einem Mitarbeiter der Firma Holzum beantwortet – warum sollten diese Fragen wiederholt beantwortet werden?



ich habe dort nur quergelesen, aber unsere fragen wurden dort nicht beantwortet.



> So wie es aussieht, haben sich einige „Kritiker“ im Forum „Hobby-Gartenteich“ nicht die Mühe gemacht, alle 10 Seiten in Lothar Gehlhaars Teichbauforum über den Cheopsfilter aufmerksam durchzulesen.
> Nicht allen Aussagen sollte man vertrauen.


das sehe ich auch so, deshalb frage ich ja auch des öfteren mal nach. 



> Unsere Homepage wird kritisiert, da ich dort die Reinigung der Filteranlage mit einem Gartenschlauch und Leitungswasser zeige - es soll ja angeblich so schädlich für die Bakterien sein.
> (Demnach müssten unsere zahlreichen und gut gefütterten Koi ja seit Jahren unter den schlechten Wasserwerten leiden!)
> Fakt ist aber: die Bakterien werden beim Reinigungsvorgang mit einem feinen Leitungswasser-Sprühstrahl (kein Hochdruckreiniger!) nicht geschädigt sobald sich ein widerstandsfähiger Biofilm auf dem Filtermedium gebildet hat.
> Das geht auch aus Ergebnissen der Forscher Gruppen Wirtanen und Mattila-Sandholm sowie Mustapha und Liewen hervor – und das war schon 1989 und 1992!
> ...



das verstehe ich nun aber nicht. 
auf ein wirklich so belangloses thema geht herr brüggert näher ein...
aber über die eigentlich wichtigen themen wie durchflussmenge, vorfilterung und biozone
wird geschwiegen. 



> Gegen konstruktive Kritik habe ich überhaupt nichts – im Gegenteil – sie ist sogar erwünscht!


das sehe ich auch so und lass mich auch gerne korrigieren, wenn ich mit meinen aussagen verkehrt liege.



> Wenn jemand etwas am Cheopsfilter auszusetzen hat – bitte anrufen. Grundvoraussetzung dafür ist aber, dass die Person schon mal einen eingelaufenen Cheopsfilter in Aktion gesehen hat.



mit dem anrufen hätte ich kein problem, aber was hätte ich davon?
ich würde meine filteranlage bestimmt nicht ändern
und jeder user würde hier leer ausgehen, das kann doch nicht im interesse 
eines händlers sein, oder?



> Grundvoraussetzung dafür ist aber, dass die Person schon mal einen eingelaufenen Cheopsfilter in Aktion gesehen hat.



um dem gerecht zu werden,
müßte ich ja viele km fahren, oder mir einen kaufen.:__ nase 

schade das man sich nicht ohne praktische erfahrung darüber austauschen kann. 




@marc


> Ich habe zwar versucht Herrn Brüggert dazu zu bewegen direkt hier im Forum auf die Kritik einzugehen, aber ich habe auch vollstes Verständnis dafür, wenn er es bevorzugt dies wegen evtl. Eskalationen etc. nicht zu tun.



das wäre auch nicht in meinem sinne gewesen...im gegenteil, um dies zu vermeiden setzte ich sogar ein mitglied auf die igno-liste weil es mir zu persönlich wurde.


----------



## onkel-koi (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte Euch von einem befreundeten Koihalter berichten, der die Cheops nun seit über zwei Jahren im Einsatz hat und mit den Filtern sehr zufrieden ist.
Seine Daten: Teichvolumen 37.000 Liter Besatz 16 Koi mit einer Größe von 43 bis 78 cm. Zu Testzwecken fütterte er 800g bestes Koifutter. Die Wasserwerte wurden nach 2,4,6 und 8 Stunden gemessen. Ergebnis: Nitrit und Amoniak nicht nachweisbar Ph 7,2 konstand. Das Wasser kristallklar bis 2.3m Wassertiefe ( Teichboden ). Ich glaube, das man nichts mehr hinzufügen muß außer vielleicht ein Zitat eines wirklichen Genies das da lautet: Die Wahrheit siegt nie aber Ihre Gegner werden eines Tages sterben!
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*



			
				onkel-koi schrieb:
			
		

> der die Cheops nun seit über zwei Jahren .....



Wie viele ? 3 ?

Und wie ist es mit dem Reinigungsaufwand ?

Es hat doch nie einer gesagt das sie nicht funktionieren


----------



## onkel-koi (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Hallo Uwe,
nicht drei, sondern zwei Hauptmodule. Ein Hauptmodul reicht für 20.000 Liter Koiteich. Der Filter hat einen max. Durchfluss von 10.000 Litern. Der Reinigungsaufwand ist minimal. Schmutzablauf öffnen an dem Ablaufstopfen der sich im Filter befindet ziehen und schon wird der Schmutz abgeführt. Anschließend mit dem __ Wasserschlauch um den Filterwürfel herrum ausspritzen Schmutzablauf wieder schließen und weiter gehts. Das ist alles.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Jürgen-V (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

hi
habe dich wieder freigeschaltet...ich habs mir überlegt...sind ja nicht im kindergarden. 

zu deiner aussage:


> Der Filter hat einen max. Durchfluss von 10.000 Litern.



viel zu wenig



> Anschließend mit dem __ Wasserschlauch um den Filterwürfel herrum ausspritzen Schmutzablauf wieder schließen und weiter gehts.



ist bei hobby-gartenteich  nicht nötig...die bauen siebfilter davor, so das die biologische filterung zb.Patronenfilter nicht gereinigt werden müssen. 

hast du deinen cheops-filter eigentlich schon los gebracht?


----------



## Jürgen-V (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

hi wolfganag

eine frage (idee) hätte ich aber noch.

könnte man nicht statt den bürsten, an den beiden wänden 2 große siebe ein bauen?

man könnte sie ja in schienen unterbringen, so das man sie herausnehmen kann. so müßte man die nur noch abspülen 
und nicht mehr den schaumstoff.

der könnte dann seine biologische arbeit noch besser tun 
und die reinigung wäre dann doch auch einfacher.

oder liege ich da falsch?

du kannst das sicher besser urteilen als ich, du hast ja einen vor ort.


----------



## onkel-koi (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Hallo Jürgen,
es freut mich natürlich,daß Du mich von Deiner Liste gestrichen hast!! 
Wir sollten BEIDE wieder auf ein vernünftiges Level herunter kommen und versuchen den Filter etwas distaranzierter zu betrachten. Ich glaube,daß es vor allem für die übrigen User angenehmer ist, wenn wir vernünftig und ohne Voreingenommenheit hinsichtlich unser beider unterschiedlichen Filteranlagen die Diskussion fortsetzen. Nun zu Deiner Frage: Die Idee mit den Sieben halte ich für eine gute Lösung. Es kommt aber natürlich darauf an, ob Du den Filter in gepumpter- oder Schwerkraftversion einsetzen möchtest. Für die Schwerkraftversion würde ich Deiner Lösung mit den Sieben uneingeschränkt zustimmen! In gepumpter Version würde ich mir vielleicht einen Ultrasieve einbauen, da sonst die Fläche Deiner vorgeschlagenen Siebe wohl doch etwas zu klein sein dürfte
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Jürgen-V (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

hi


> Wir sollten BEIDE wieder auf ein vernünftiges Level herunter kommen und versuchen den Filter etwas distaranzierter zu betrachten. Ich glaube,daß es vor allem für die übrigen User angenehmer ist, wenn wir vernünftig und ohne Voreingenommenheit hinsichtlich unser beider unterschiedlichen Filteranlagen die Diskussion fortsetzen.



na dann sind wir uns ja einig. 



> In gepumpter Version würde ich mir vielleicht einen Ultrasieve einbauen, da sonst die Fläche Deiner vorgeschlagenen Siebe wohl doch etwas zu klein sein dürfte



das wäre halt wider teures geld.:? 

wie groß sind den die flächen?


----------



## onkel-koi (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Hallo,
auch das kann man bei den verschiedenen Varianten unterschiedlich bewerten. Nimmt man die Schwerkraftversion und das Cheopsvorfiltermodul so hat man im Vorfilter das ganze Volumen zur verfügung. Es wäre also auch genügent Platz um eine Sifi einzubauen (ist aber auch wieder ein Kostenfaktor). Verzichte ich auf das Vorfiltermodul, wäre auch zum Beispiel eine simple Absetzkammer eine Überlegung wert ( kann man leicht selber bauen, und kostengünstig ). Für die gepumpte Variante käme aus Kostengründen auch eine Absetzkammer in Frage. Aus der Kammer in das Hauptmodul gepumpt und fertig. Zu der gepumpten Variante bleibt vielleicht noch zu sagen, daß es hier zwei Möglichkeiten gibt den Filter einzuspeisen. Zum einen über den Deckel in dem sich die Verrohrung befindet über eine bereits montierte Schlauchtülle ( hat den Vorteil das das Wasser gleichmäßig in den Filter eingebracht und zusätzlich mit Sauerstoff angereichert wird ) oder die zweite Möglichkeit wäre in die Blindabdeckplatten mit einer entsprechenden Lochfräse ( gibt es in jedem Baumarkt ) ein passendes Loch zu bohren und eine Tankverschraubung zu montieren. Das hat den Vorteil, daß man die Verrohrung ganz individuell auf seine Bedürfnisse anpassen kann.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Kann mir denn vielleicht endlich mal einer erklären, was das besondere an dem Filter ist und was für einen Vorteil die Pyramidenförmige Anordnung haben soll ? 
Ich habs nämlich immer noch nirgends wo gelesen. 

Wolf


----------



## Olli.P (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Hi Wolf,

guggst du hier ..... 

Kannst dir ja die pdf's Dowloaden.

Obwohl ich das auch immer noch nich raff was da das *besondere* sein soll.  

Denn z.B.:



> Das Wasser und die Schmutzpartikel fließen mit einer sich abschwächenden Strömung zum tiefsten Punkt des Innenbehälters.



Wenn ich da 7000L reinpumpe müssen da auch am Ende 7000L rauslaufen, wo soll sich da was *Abschwächen* 
Ist doch im Dauerbetrieb eine gleichbleibende Strömung oder  

Mein gesunder Menschenverstand sagt mir:

Wenn da irgendwo die Strömung schwächer wird, läuft mir irgendwann der Filter über...........


Oder


----------



## CityCobra (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir denn vielleicht endlich mal einer erklären, was das besondere an dem Filter ist und was für einen Vorteil die Pyramidenförmige Anordnung haben soll ?
> Ich habs nämlich immer noch nirgends wo gelesen.


@Wolf:

Lese Dir z.B. mal das Posting vom *User Holle vom Do 22.März 2007 13:09* in diesem Thread durch auf Seite 3:

Cheopsfilter

Kurzer Auszug daraus:


> Der Cheopsfilter vereint eigentlich die guten Eigenschaften des PF und Hamburger Mattenfilters, auf engsten Raum.



Auch der dortige User Ronny ist scheinbar mehr als zufrieden mit seinem Cheops-Filter trotz anfänglicher Unsicherheiten vor dem Kauf, und hat scheinbar die Entscheidung nicht bereut - Ganz im Gegenteil! 

Aber ich werde evtl. versuchen Herrn Brüggert dazu bewegen auf Eure Fragen einzugehen falls es noch Unklarheiten geben sollte.
Eine kurze Zusammenfassung wäre hilfreich damit ich diese Fragen an die richtige Stelle weiterleiten kann.
Allerdings ist Herrn Brüggert dieser Thread auch nicht unbekannt.


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Aber wo ist nun das besondere ? 
den Hamburger Mattenfilter hab ich im Aquarium, im Teich würde ich so etwas nie einsetzen wollen, die Patronenfilterfraktion ist mit einem Patronenfilter zufrieden, aber wo liegt der Vorteil beim Cheops ? 
Für mich ist das auf den ersten Blick ein modular aufgebauter Patronenfilter und nix anderes. 

Wohl gemerkt, ich würde nicht sagen, das der Filter schlecht ist, der sieht vernünftig und stabil aus, aber das ist wohl das mindeste was man bei dem Preis erwarten kann, ich versuch nur immer noch zu verstehen, was ausser dem Namen dem Filter die Besonderheit gibt. 
Oder erwarte ich einfach zu viel ? 

 Wolf


----------



## onkel-koi (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Hallo Wolf,
ich möchte mich den Ausführungen von Marc anschließen. Der User Ronny ist mir persönlich bekannt. Ich weiß, daß schon zahlreiche Intressenten bei Ihm an der Anlage waren um sich den Filter einmal genau anzusehen. Vielleicht solltest Du versuchen mit Ihm Kontakt aufzunehmen. Er ist im Übrigen sehr nett und wäre sicher auch bereit Dir Antworten auf Deine Fragen zu geben.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Wolfgang, ich glaub ja, das viele Leute mit dem Filter zufrieden sind. Aber auch hier tummeln sich ja nun eine Menge Leute, die den Filtzer haben, oder kaufen wollen, oder gerade gekauft haben, ich gehe also davon aus, das doch auch hier jemand Stellung nehmen kann und ich mich nicht noch in einem anderen Forum anmelden muss. 
Wolf


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Hallo,
ich glaube schon, dass für einen PF (dieser Bauart) diese Art der Konstruktion Vorteile bringt, ausgehend vom Druckverlust-Verhalten.
Ich glaube auch den Selbstbauern im Forum, dass ihre Alternativen funktionieren. 
Wenn im Ergebnis dieser Betrachtung ein engerer Arbeitsbereich für den Cheops resultiert, dann sollte man sein Filtervolumen in den Vergleich zu einem "klassischen" PF setzen (das wäre 1/3 des Kammervolumens, bzw. 70% der äußeren Abmessung). 
Aus dieser Blickrichung ist der Cheops bei richtiger Auslegung einem PF nicht unterlegen, sondern meiner Vermutung nach nur weniger robust hinsichtlich Anpassungsfähigkeit an höhere Leistung. Der erhöhte Platzbedarf aus der obigen Rechnung stört erst mal, aber nur so lange, wie man einen sauber arbeitenden PF sein eigen nennt. Für einen nicht funktionierenden Cheops leiten sich Gewährleistungsansprüche ab, für einen zu knapp dimensionierten oder flasch bertriebenen PF nicht (bzw. Ansprüche gegen den Selbstbauer ?!). Gehe ich falsch in dieser Argumentationslinie?


----------



## Jürgen-V (3. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

hi ralf
da gebe ich dir recht...nur

kannst du in zukunft ein wenig unkompliezierter schreiben...
ich mußte das zweimal durchlesen bis ich verstanden habe, was du meinst. 

übrigens wissen wir nicht was für eien schaumstoffdicke dieser filter hat,
das spielt bei dieser filterform auch eine große rolle.
oder habe ich das überlesen.


----------



## CityCobra (3. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Mal eine Frage zwischendurch:

Könnte es sein das mein Filter falsch montiert wurde?  
Laut Beschreibung auf www.cheops-teichfilter.de läuft bei der gepumpten Version das Wasser durch eine Einlasstülle durch den Deckel des Filters ins Innere.
Bei meiner Installation fliest das Wasser von der Pumpe durch die UV-Lampe und dann nicht durch diese Tülle des Deckels vom Filter sondern durch eine andere seitliche Öffnung.

Siehe Bild:







Ist das trotzdem so OK, oder habe ich nun irgendwelche Nachteile?
Habe zwar gerade mal die Anleitung überflogen, __ blicke aber nicht so richtig durch.

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## onkel-koi (4. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Hallo Marc,
Du hast dadurch keine Nachteile! Wenn Du den Filter seitlich angeschlossen hast ist es nur für Dich einfacher den Deckel abzunehmen anstatt mit dem Schlauch daran herumwerkeln zu müssen.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## onkel-koi (4. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Hallo Jürgen,
es gibt für den Cheops verschiedene Ausführungen der Matten. Sie sind von grob bis fein erhältlich je nach dem was Du für eine Vorfilterrung benutzt.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## CityCobra (4. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*



			
				onkel-koi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marc,
> Du hast dadurch keine Nachteile! Wenn Du den Filter seitlich angeschlossen hast ist es nur für Dich einfacher den Deckel abzunehmen anstatt mit dem Schlauch daran herumwerkeln zu müssen.


Vielen Dank für die Info, ich hatte nur Zweifel wegen folgender Aussage auf www.cheops-teichfilter.de


> Das Teichwasser wird in den Deckel des Filters gepumpt, dort verwirbelt und mit Sauerstoff angereichert.
> Danach läuft das Wasser durch die Bohrungen im Deckel in den Innenbehälter.


Wird bei meiner Installation das Wasser trotzdem mit Sauerstoff angereichert?  

Vielen Dank im Voraus!  
Marc


----------



## onkel-koi (4. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Hallo Marc,
ich glaube das es keinen großen Einfluß hat. Ich habe ein paar Sprudelsteine in den Cheops gelegt und damit die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Bakterien im Filter sind so auf jedenfall mit genügend Sauerstoff versorgt und auch der Sauerstoffeintrag in den Teich wird noch zusätzlich erhöht.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## CityCobra (4. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*



			
				onkel-koi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marc,
> ich glaube das es keinen großen Einfluss hat.
> Die Bakterien im Filter sind so auf jedenfall mit genügend Sauerstoff versorgt und auch der Sauerstoffeintrag in den Teich wird noch zusätzlich erhöht.


Hallo Wolfgang,
vielen Dank, dann bin ich beruhigt.   

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## CityCobra (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Servus zusammen! 

Ich hätte da nochmal eine Frage zu der UVC-Lampe in Verbindung mit dem *Cheops Teichfilter.*
In der Bedienungsanleitung des *Cheops-Filter* steht folgender Hinweis:


> *UVC-Klärgerät *
> Damit alle Schwebealgen das ganze Jahr über verklumpen und ausgefiltert werden können, sollte zusätzlich ein *UVC-Klärgerät* mit einer Leistung von 1,5 bis 2 Watt pro 1.000 Litern Teichinhalt installiert werden.
> Das Klärgerät wird bei der gepumpten Version zwischen Pumpe und Filter installiert –
> bei der Schwerkraft-Version zwischen Pumpe und Teicheinlass.


*Frage:*
Im Forum hatte ich gelesen, es wäre *nicht* sinnvoll die UV-Leuchte vor dem Filter zu montieren, da diese sonst schneller verschmutzt.
Warum wird hier unterschieden bei der Montage zwischen *gepumpter Version* und *Schwerkraft Version*?
In meinem Fall handelt es sich um eine gepumpte Ausführung, und auch bei mir befindet sich die *TMC ProClear 30* vor dem Filter.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*

Hallo,
also wenn in der Anleitung steht das du es so machen sollst, dann ist doch OK 

Eine UVC *VOR* dem Filter bei Schwerkraft nimmt dir einfach zuviel Flow beim Zulauf, auch wenn du es per Bypass machst.

Auf die Sinnhaftigkeit von wegen vor oder nach dem Filter wurde ja schon öfters Diskutiert.
Ich hab sie auch vor dem Filter


----------



## CityCobra (1. Mai 2015)

Olli.P schrieb:


> *AW: Cheops-Filter - Für und Wider*
> 
> Wenn ich da 7000L reinpumpe müssen da auch am Ende 7000L rauslaufen, wo soll sich da was *Abschwächen*
> Ist doch im Dauerbetrieb eine gleichbleibende Strömung oder
> ...


Ich habe gerade das Problem mit meinem Cheopsfilter (gepumpte Version) das mein Filter überläuft.
Zuerst dachte ich es liegt nur an den verschmutzten Schaumstoffmatten, aber nach der Reinigung durch das Abspülen der Matten mit einem Gartenschlauch, läuft der Filter immer noch über.
Dann versuchte ich es mit der Drosselung der Teichpumpe durch Aktivierung der SFC-Funktion, was aber auch nicht zur Beseitigung des Problems führte, ebenfalls nicht die mechanische Drosselung.
Seit heute Mittag habe ich den Filter erstmal außer Betrieb genommen, denn ich bin gerade ratlos was die Ursache für das Überlaufen des Filters ist. 
Ich habe den Filter bereits seit dem Jahr 2008 ohne Probleme im Einsatz gehabt, und es ist nun das erste Mal das mir der Filter überläuft.
Wenn ich das nicht selbst beheben kann, werde ich einen Galabauer zur Hilfe rufen.
Hat hier jemand eventuell einen Lösungsvorschlag?


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo. 

Hast du mal den Rücklauf kontrolliert, ob da irgendetwas den Ablauf des Wassers behindert? 
Wäre so meine erste Idee...


----------



## CityCobra (1. Mai 2015)

Annett schrieb:


> Hast du mal den Rücklauf kontrolliert, ob da irgendetwas den Ablauf des Wassers behindert?


Habe ich getan, und das Wasser läuft auch ab.
Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob die Rohrleitung frei ist, damit das gefilterte Wasser ungehindert durchströmen kann.
Habe vorhin mal einen Gartenschlauch auf eine Länge von ca. 1 Meter in den Ablauf des Filter geschoben, und versucht mit Hilfe der Gartenpumpe die Rohrleitung frei zu spülen.
Es entsteht zwar kein Rückstau, und das Wasser fliest auch normal ab, aber offensichtlich nicht genug.
Sobald ich den Filter wieder in Betrieb nehme, läuft der Filter nach ca. 5 Minuten langsam wieder über.
An der Leistung der Pumpe kann es eigentlich nicht liegen, diese hatte ich auch im letzten Jahr schon in Betrieb.
Ich habe meinen Vater um Rat gefragt, und er meinte die Ursache kann eigentlich nur am Abfluss/Rücklauf liegen, und riet mir es mal mit einer Spirale zu versuchen die Leitung frei zu bekommen.
Leider hatte ich keine Spirale im Haus, mein Vater bringt mir Morgen eine vorbei.
Ich hoffe das führt zum Erfolg, so langsam bin ich echt ratlos!


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Mai 2015)

Hallo Marc,
ich vermute eher, dass sich auf dem Schaumstoff mit der Zeit ein Biofilm gebildet hat, der den Durchfluß behindert. Du wirst vermutlich mit Reinigen nicht mehr glücklich werden, sondern neuen Schaumstoff benötigen.
Wenn Du das genau wissen willst, kannst Du den Filter ja mal ohne (und wenn nur teilweise) Schaumstoff betreiben, und schauen, ob ausreichend Wasser ablaufen kann.
Der Biofilm auf dem Schaumstoff wächst eben langsam mit der Zeit, und verringert sich eben durch Reinigung eher nicht. Irgendwann führt dies zu Deiner Beobachtung, dass die Querschnittsverengung durch die wachsende Filmdicke kritisch für den Durchfluß wird.
Unterm Strich sind 7 Jahre eine sehr gute Standzeit! Mich würde mal interessieren, in welchen Intervallen die Patronenfilterbesitzer ihre Filterpatronen wechseln (nichts anderes ist ja Dein Cheops, in einer etwas kleinen Version).


----------



## CityCobra (2. Mai 2015)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Marc,
> ich vermute eher, dass sich auf dem Schaumstoff mit der Zeit ein Biofilm gebildet hat, der den Durchfluß behindert. Du wirst vermutlich mit Reinigen nicht mehr glücklich werden, sondern neuen Schaumstoff benötigen.


Ich verstehe noch nicht den Zusammenhang der Filtermatten und dem Rückfluss des Filters.
Selbst wenn sich ein Biofilm auf den Matten gebildet hat, kann das Wasser doch normalerweise ungehindert in den Teich abfließen.
Warum kommt es also nach wenigen Minuten zu einem Rückstau?

Da ich die Filtermatten komplett aus dem Filter entnommen, und jede einzelne Matte gründlich gereinigt hatte, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das die Matten die Ursache für das Problem sind.

Ich habe mir eine Spirale besorgt, und werde heute Nachmittag versuchen das Rückflussrohr frei zu bekommen.
Vielleicht hat sich ja im Laufe der Zeit etwas Dreck darin fest gesetzt.

Den Tipp mit dem Betrieb des Filter ohne Filtermatten werde ich aber auch testen.
Es würde mich aber wundern wenn es ohne Matten nicht zum Überlaufen kommt.


----------



## koile (2. Mai 2015)

Hallo, wenn es  möglich ist besorge Dir einen Kärcher mit einem

Rohrreinigungschlauch , der Spült das gesamte Rohr frei !

Auch die Rohrwände.


----------



## CityCobra (2. Mai 2015)

Update:

Die Operation "Spirale" ist erfolgreich verlaufen.
Schon nach dem ersten Einsatz lief das Wasser wieder wie gewohnt ab.
Ich bin dann noch ein paar Mal mit der Spirale komplett durch das Rohr gegangen zur Sicherheit.
Einen Spülschlauch in Verbindung mit einem Hochdruckreiniger werde ich aber in Kürze auch noch verwenden um das Rücklaufrohr zu reinigen.

Dem Filter kann man also keine Schuld geben, der funktioniert nach 7 Jahren weiterhin ohne Probleme.
Die Reinigung des Filters ist kinderleicht, und nach wenigen Minuten erledigt.
Ich habe nun zum ersten Mal die einzelnen Filtermatten komplett entfernt und gesäubert, da ich annahm das diese verstopft waren.
Nach der Reinigung waren die Matten zumindest spürbar leichter.


----------

